# Greetings from New York



## smallcat11 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello from Westchester! I was surfing the net and stumbled across this goldmine of a resource. 

I am a sophomore high school/middle school techie. I work the same auditoriums as The_Terg so I won’t bother posting the specs of them. I am trying to learn as much as I can and put it to use in various ways at our school. I love sound, video, lighting, and most things in theater, but sound is my first love.

I know this website and its members will be helpful. Yay!


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to CB. You will soon realize what a valuable resource this is.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 27, 2004)

hey smallcat11,

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the CB community! Glad to have you onboard and hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------



## zac850 (Aug 27, 2004)

Aaahhh, I live right across that nice little river in Rockland Country. I live in Piermont, what town to you live in?

If I remember correctly, The_Terg is from Ossning or someplace on the water, in which case I can look across the river and see your house. I find that sorta cool.

Anyway, welcome to the site, I hope to see you around a lot.


----------



## smallcat11 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hastings on Hudson, in southern Westchester.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 28, 2004)

Ah, I know Hastings. My dad plays tennis there sometimes during the winter, plus its right across the river from me. I'm in Piermont, its right over the Tappan Zee Bridge, just south of Nyack


----------



## avkid (Aug 28, 2004)

hello, I am from upstate NY around the Binghamton area, welcome


----------

